# Reclaimed slab coffee table project



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks interesting...

Most high schools have a shop class that would plane that down for you at a reasonable price. This not only teaches the students (peaks interest) but gives the shop extra money for projects. My junior high/ high school had wood and automotive shop, miss those days...


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

I have heard of some schools shutting down their shop classes(an unfortunate event imho). This is a good thought, but I will have a use for this jig in other applications. I have used a similar jig in flattening end grain cutting boards.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

therealaveragej said:


> I have heard of some schools shutting down their shop classes(an unfortunate event imho). This is a good thought, but I will have a use for this jig in other applications. I have used a similar jig in flattening end grain cutting boards.


My high school shut down the woodshop before my freshman year, which was (gulp) 20 years ago. They phased out most of the rest of the vocational classes shortly after.


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

It's sad[emoji107] [emoji29] [emoji107] [emoji29]


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

ron45 said:


> Looks interesting...
> 
> Most high schools have a shop class that would plane that down for you at a reasonable price. This not only teaches the students (peaks interest) but gives the shop extra money for projects. My junior high/ high school had wood and automotive shop, miss those days...


I have never heard of a woodshed class doing commercial work. In most states that would be prohibited because they would be competing with private industry, the product would be crap, and there would be liability issues. The method shown by the OP is the industry standard, and he doesn't look like he need amateurs telling him how to do it for the sake of hearing their own voice.


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I have never heard of a woodshed class doing commercial work. In most states that would be prohibited because they would be competing with private industry, the product would be crap, and there would be liability issues. The method shown by the OP is the industry standard, and he doesn't look like he need amateurs telling him how to do it for the sake of hearing their own voice.


Why do you think the product would be crap?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

therealaveragej said:


> Why do you think the product would be crap?


Because I wouldn't trust unknown teenagers to start carving on my fine wood slab with their hand planes.

I think you need to read my post again. It was entirely in reference to those who thought you should haul your slab to the local high school and pay to have them prep your slab.

Your work is textbook correct.


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Because I wouldn't trust unknown teenagers to start carving on my fine wood slab with their hand planes.
> 
> I think you need to read my post again. It was entirely in reference to those who thought you should haul your slab to the local high school and pay to have them prep your slab.
> 
> Your work is textbook correct.


I agree that the method is tried and true. However, we all had to start somewhere and you can't forget that. Somebody gave you a chance when you were new to the trade.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I get it, some people are just haters..

The shops are taught and over seen by a professional wood shop teacher, and adhere's strictly to shop safety and rules. 
The classes teach everything from blue printing, new projects, refinishing, etc..
The shop has as much equipment as a full blown business, and that included a planer capable of 24" wide material.....
Same for the automotive body and fender shop that even included detailing, paint booth, etc..
We had Agriculture, Welding, and small engine classes as well.


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

ron45 said:


> I get it, some people are just haters..
> 
> The shop has as much equipment as a full blown business, and that included a planer capable of 24" wide material......


I figured that is what you meant when you said a school could do it for me. Haters gotta hate. Even if it was hand planing, I would still entertain the idea.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Schools are prohibited from being a business


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Schools are prohibited from being a business


I understand that. I might have been a bit rude with the haters gotta hate comment. Sorry about that. But I would be willing to bet that the school would take "donations". My first thought, if I were to take it somewhere, would be to take it to a shop with a wide belt or a planer. I do prefer to do as much as I can by myself.[emoji3] [emoji2] [emoji1]


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anti-wingnut said, " Schools are prohibited from being a business."

Not true...
Schools are selling and offering services all the time to fund projects, trips, etc..


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope, those are PTSA functions


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Call it what you like, I'm just telling you what the schools do in shop etc., if you don't believe it, I don't know what to tell ya...


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't believe it. And if the schools are doing it, they are making a big mistake


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I doubt the union bosses will ever notice the difference by the schools taking on a project that's a little large for the average home shop. They'll find a way to make up for it one way or another many times over. 

Kind of sad we can't live a free life.


----------



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

My old high school definitely sold muskoka chairs we built in woodshop, sheds we built in woodshop, worked on peoples cars (changing tires over) and my engine shop even rebuilt both small engines and a handful of old v8 chevy engines to make extra money.

Id love to see the rest of this series to make this table, part 1 was such a tease


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

KevinEF7 said:


> Id love to see the rest of this series to make this table, part 1 was such a tease


I haven't forgotten about it. I wish I could do this work full time. It would be so great to be in the shop all the time. I will post the next parts when I complete them. I'm glad you enjoyed it so far. Thanks for watching it!


----------

